
Year Old Guy Generates Millions of Dollars a Year, Gives Away Everything - Phatossi
https://medium.com/swlh/how-this-21-year-old-guy-generates-millions-of-dollars-a-year-and-gives-away-almost-all-of-them-bed1fbc52aee
======
gshdg
Best de-clickbaiting fail yet

